# Complain



## Shaba1

In the grammar book that I have it list complain as "habla' " But it is not in the H section of the listing of verb roots and verb classes. When I looked the word up in my English-Tagalog Dictionary it gives  verb as  "Dumaing" with "daing" being the root word. Which is more correct.

To me "habla' " seem somewhat correct given the number spanish loan words in Tagalog. But on the other hand it does seem kind of strange and it is not even listed in the dictionary. But then both the grammar and the dictionary are 30 years old and they were first publish somewhere in the 50's so they both might be using words that are out of date or not in common usage today.

AND 

Can someone give me the complete conjuation of "habla' " just so I have it.

Infinitive:
Imperative:
Past:
Present:
Future:


Salamat po.


----------



## mataripis

The Tagalog for habla - sabi or sinabi and the other one is sumbong. Angal is another word. Let other provide conjugations of those words.


----------



## Shaba1

But that was not my question.


----------



## dziuhnn

Hi Shaba1,

The word 'habla' has technical nuance, often used in legal matters. As in "filed a case against".


In terms of conjugation, I'm afraid I don't know the infinitive form but  here's what I believe is it's proper conjugation:

Imperative: ihabla
Past: inihabla
Present: inihahabla
Future: ihahabla


----------

